# Your tools in your shed



## Phantom (Mar 1, 2014)

What favourite tools do you own and how often do you use them ?

Ladies could list kitchen tools


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2014)

I use our air compressor to take care of the tires on my truck and bicycle, not too often though.  The leaf blower and the electric hedge trimmers I use a few times a year.  Always using pliers, screwdrivers, hammers, etc.  The hacksaws or hand saws are just used now and then.  I don't have any favorite tools, but it's nice to have the tool for the job when needed.  My husband has quite a variety of various tools, some specialty ones have only been used a couple of times over the years.

*layful:  Drill* *Press*: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.

*Wire* *Wheel*: Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses in about the time it takes you to say, "Oh @#$%"

*Skill* *Saw*: A portable cutting tool used to make studs too short.

*Pliers*: Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.

*Belt* *Sander*: An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

*Hacksaw*: One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija Board principle: it transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

*Vise*-*Grips*: Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

*Oxyacetylene* *Torch*: Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub from which you want to remove a bearing.

*Table* *Saw*: A large stationary power tool used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.

*Hydraulic* *Floor* *Jack*: Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bumper.

*Band* *Saw*: A large stationary power saw primarily used to turn aluminum sheets into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside.

*Two*-*Ton* *Engine* *Hoist*: A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.

*Phillips* *Screwdriver*: Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids, or for opening old style paper and tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt, but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.

*Straight* *Screwdriver*: A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws, and butchering your palms.

*Pry* *Bar*: A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

*Hose* *Cutter*: A tool used to make hoses too short.

*Hammer*: Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent to the object you are trying to hit.

*Utility* *Knife*: Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons. Works particularly well on seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes.

*Chainsaw*: A tool used to justify major remodeling of your house, garage, or shed... or the purchase of a 'new' vehicle after dropping a tree across them. Also known to expand the vocabulary of those around you after trying to get it started after leaving 'old gas' in it for several months.

*Breaker* *Bar*: Used to 'skin knuckles' or pinch fingers when you PUSH instead of PULL in using it or the bolt/nut it was being used on breaks or shears off.

*12* *Point* *Socket*: The IQ LEVEL of persons using it to 'break loose' stubborn bolts or nuts. Generally, VERY SUCCESSFUL at 'rounding' off the heads of such fasteners.layful:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 1, 2014)

My most favorite tool is my weedeater....... I just love to weedeat ! I have a green Featherlite gas weedeater, a Black and Decker battery operated weedeater, and a lightweight electric weedeater, so there is one for whatever i want to do with it.
I also have a little electric lawnmower that is a mulcher mower, and a nice old-fashioned type push mower with the bagger on it, to collect mulch for around the flowers. We sold the riding mower when we moved back to town last fall, no need for that here.
Then I have two rototillers, a little gas Troybuilt that is about the size of a Mantis, and a little green electric one for small tilling needs.
Of course, the usual yard and garden tools, rakes (3), shovels, spading tine, and the hand saw and pole saw. Plus, the leaf blower, and a large weedeater, should Mr.HFL need to weedeat anything, (which is not likely here in town, but was handy when we lived out in the country.)

Next tool I want is one of those electric pole saws that the saw comes off and can be used as a regular chain saw. Of course, that one will go on Mr. HFL's tool list.

Kitchen tools ???
My water distiller, the Ninja blender/processor, food dehydrator, yogurt maker, and bread machine are the ones I like the best.
Coffee maker, can't forget THAT ! ! ! 

And of every thing  and every gadget that I have, the one I love the MOST is my iPad ! !  (know it isn't a tool but I am just totally attached to it)


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't even have to think about this. I LOVE a 3 piece set of Zwilling twin gourmet knives my sister gave to me as a gift in 1998. I use them every day!
View attachment 5525


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I use our air compressor to take care of the tires on my truck and bicycle, not too often though.  The leaf blower and the electric hedge trimmers I use a few times a year.  Always using pliers, screwdrivers, hammers, etc.  The hacksaws or hand saws are just used now and then.  I don't have any favorite tools, but it's nice to have the tool for the job when needed.  My husband has quite a variety of various tools, some specialty ones have only been used a couple of times over the years.
> 
> *layful:  Drill* *Press*: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.
> 
> ...



I have used all the above and in the same way.  :lofl:


----------



## Phantom (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a kitchen chicken rotisserie

just pop the chicken in No fat Set timer turn on and  forget

Perfect cooked chicken

Bought it on special for $20


----------



## That Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

Shovel, trowel and a bunch of stuff that comes in handy once in awhile . . .


----------



## nan (Mar 2, 2014)

My bench Toaster oven, and a hand held stab mixer,are the kitchen utensils I use the most, apart from the potato peeler  knives forks and spoons


----------



## Ina (Mar 2, 2014)

I loved my 1942 Chambers stove. It has a griddle & broiler on top, and a deep well for slow cooking. Be it beef tips in a natural gravy, spaghetti sauces, or beans, I just put the ingredients in the pot, throw the well' s lid on and it cook all night with just the pilot light.   :hatoff:


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 3, 2014)

Sea breeze, loved your description of tool uses. My XH must have taken that same shop class. Poor man couldn't even hang a curtain rod without bleeding all over the wall . I've given away most of my own tools to son in law.
, but still have  a few precious hand tools that belonged to my father, probably >100!yrs old.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 3, 2014)

I have an axe over 100 ys old
Only had handle relpaced 10 times and head replaced 14 times


----------

